# B15 on DUBs



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looking around on cardomain.com and came across this B15. Don't mind spinners when they're on a big SUV but not feelin' them on this at all. I did the same thing as he did with his tail lights but got rid of them after constantly being harassed by the cops. I like the Drift spoiler, too. Whatta you guys think?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

"i think its tight yo"


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn bling bling !


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the stealth look...but that about it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think chrome should syat off of imports. period


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i think chrome should syat off of imports. period


I think that's a little too extreme. The right amount can make a car look very nice, but you just can't over-do it. The one thing I don't like is when people go all out with the chrome trim on every part of their car (doors, hood, trunk, etc.)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im not fealing it at all....Car would look good if he had some regular wheels.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

The spoiler can def work but DAMN I cant even beleive he fit 20s on a B15--tooo much bling for a Sentra.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the wheels are too big for the car, but if you are gonna go with a wheels that big they definitely should have gone with a thinner spoke so the chrome is not so overwhelming


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......theres a bmw 7 series around here, all black with that half black, half mirror fading tint, and a really nice looking body kit on it, with 20" spreewells on it. i would say HOLY SHAT everytime i saw it, but the spree's make me chuckle........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......theres a bmw 7 series around here, all black with that half black, half mirror fading tint, and a really nice looking body kit on it, with 20" spreewells on it. i would say HOLY SHAT everytime i saw it, but the spree's make me chuckle........



are they REAL sprewells, or just the adaptors.

remember, DAVIN, the real company, only made 400 sets of them. my neighbor got one of the last sets, 24's, and he paid $18,000, plus tires... :jawdrop:


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

worst looking b15 ever


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> worst looking b15 ever



ive seen worse, but yea. its pretty bad. no wing thank god


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Not the greatest choice in wheel in my opinion, but I do give him props for stuffing 20's in the wheelwells. A more open style would look better to me. They look too big for the B15, but I like people trying to be different from the norm. Gets old seeing the same cars with the same rims rolling around all the time. I do like the wing though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> I do like the wing though.



yea, not bad


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i think chrome should syat off of imports. period












Chrome doesn't look bad on imports as long as you don't over do it. YES I know my car is filty YES I know I need much more done to it...I'm working on it, which is why I havn't posted pics of my car yet....yet


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Jellusie??? N-vee?? Where you fall N???*

Hey man, that guy with the B on DUBZ is hot. I take my whole crew hats off to him! He's got a 2.5S full monitors, DVD, noens, Lowered, spinning dubs, and more. Give a man a break for Pete's sake. This is just change with time. Now if he had a custom snail, 40 series tires, coil-over, & projectors you'd be balling his pipe for for miles. The Sentra has come a long way since day one and his expression shows it. Back when I was comming up trucks & P/U were NOT fashionable AT ALL!!!!!!! You work in your truck take your wife out in your car. Now trucks are what you go out to dinner in. Stupid to me, still, times change. I for the first time ever saw a B15U with hydraulics on Car Domain Great Show for these guys breaking the mold, and taking the B series to the next level instead of being tunnel-eyed and just seeing NOS, boost, S.C.'s as a way of life? If boys that drive trucks can dip & play in the way car car owners customize WE CAN DIP IN THIER POTS TOO!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Not the greatest choice in wheel in my opinion, but I do give him props for stuffing 20's in the wheelwells.


props for 20's on a B15? more like drops, cause he dropped the ball on thinking through what's best for his car....18's are EXTREME for a B15 ..20's are ________________ ( you fill in the negitive adjective)...lol

Imagine what those extremly heavy 20's make the ride feel like... the suspension must be shot.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

87SENTRASE said:


> Hey man, that guy with the B on DUBZ is hot. I take my whole crew hats off to him! He's got a 2.5S full monitors, DVD, noens, Lowered, spinning dubs, and more. Give a man a break for Pete's sake. This is just change with time. Now if he had a custom snail, 40 series tires, coil-over, & projectors you'd be balling his pipe for for miles. The Sentra has come a long way since day one and his expression shows it. Back when I was comming up trucks & P/U were NOT fashionable AT ALL!!!!!!! You work in your truck take your wife out in your car. Now trucks are what you go out to dinner in. Stupid to me, still, times change. I for the first time ever saw a B15U with hydraulics on Car Domain Great Show for these guys breaking the mold, and taking the B series to the next level instead of being tunnel-eyed and just seeing NOS, boost, S.C.'s as a way of life? If boys that drive trucks can dip & play in the way car car owners customize WE CAN DIP IN THIER POTS TOO!


Can someone please translate this??


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Misunderstood & misrepresented???*

I often time wonder why I repliy or even go to these web sites? Often times my plain typed English is misconstrued or simply stated misunderstood. Though I will admit myself, as stated best by my wife, "Why can you not seem to find a way to get right to the point and keep it simple". I often loose people in all of the typing, like now! Dubs on a B15U, great, I recall the trailblazer who was the FIRST to put seventeens on a B12. Though not deep-dish and not lowered, still he was a mountain climber for doing what he did in a world of B12 sized wheel no larger than 15" w/55 series tires. The way he hooked up his B15U reminds me of some high paid basketball player that took all of his toys out of his $300,000.00 Mercedes and traded it in to get a Sentra and then installed all of his toys in a B15U. His car is fixed up like a big baller wide body Benz, though it's a Nissan, sweet! I salute the "Big-Baller" way he did his ride, you expect this style on an Escallade. So here is your breakdown of my previous ten paragraphs above. Like the B12 on 17", the B15U w/hydros, your booseted bottle sippi'n B14. . . His way of expressing his personality and it's all GOOD!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

no... it was mainly all the baller slang I don't get..lol

like "That guy with the B" huh??? That could be B11,12,13,14,15

or B15U what's that?

B series ???

balling his pipe for for miles??

S.C.'s as a way of life? If boys that drive trucks can dip & play ???


yo..

Can I get a baller dictionary? lol cause I'm lost....I must be old or talking to the wrong, umm right people


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

trying to reply. TEST


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Mumbo-Jumbo?*

The guy with the B, was a refference to the Black B15U w/DubZ.

B15U is the technical term for a 2000-04 Nissan Sentra, just most people drop the U and just call it a B15.

Around here people call ALL other Sentra models by their correct name or chassis code, though if a person states "B Series" this is a direct call to a B12 and a B12 only.

Balling his pipe for miles, Mike, I was out of line here. The best way I can type this w/o getting fined is to type. . . "People will be jocking him forever"!

S.C. short for Super Charger.

Dip & Play meaning to partake into. Example SUV owners love to "Dip & Play" into the things that car owners do. Definition: Truck owners enjoy accessorizing their trucks in a way similar to how car owners do theirs.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

how did he fit 20" rims on a 4-lug wheel hub? they dont make 4 lug 20" wheels


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*MYoung -VS- the world!*

Mike, you are not getting old, you are just a well educated man far removed from the bowels of society. I do not expect you to understand terminoligy used by those of lesser intelliegnce. As a matter of a fact your piers would question their association with you if you spoke or acted in such a manner that would slightly indicate you may have influince by those of lower I.Q.'s. I, on the other hand need to know these things because I deal with youth on a day to day basis and I must know what is being said regardless of how twisted it is. I love and respect you just the way you are. As a matter of a fact we all do. Your contribution to our society is priceless and we thank you for the magazine, you input, your concern and contribution to our lives. We look up to you, and you will always have a home amongst us. Thank you for who you are and what you do every day tomake a differnce! -Gregory


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Flying V said:


> how did he fit 20" rims on a 4-lug wheel hub? they dont make 4 lug 20" wheels


since when?

http://www.wheelmax.com/20inchandup/index2.htm

i see a few on there, n if i did more research, id prolly find more


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Flying V said:


> how did he fit 20" rims on a 4-lug wheel hub? they dont make 4 lug 20" wheels


 To look at all else he has done, he may just have money like that. I purchased a set of AMG's back in the day from AMG and had them made hub centric to a B series in a 4x100mm pattern. Money Borther. Otherwise he must be using a wheel adapter, still this would change his offset a bit. People used to marvel at the fact that I had chrome AMG's on an '87 Sentra and the were original AMG's w/logo and not some universal crap. Hats off to the man because he has a true girl getter car!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

but why would you put 20"s on a sentra. i mean i like them on an SUV and larger cars but not on an economy sedan.he'd have to roll the fenders, mod the fender wells and shit like that. not to mention fab. his own 5-lug wheels adapters becuase they dont make those yet. and then afetr that buy the wheels and tires. seems too good to be true


----------

